# First hen



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Have not been in the woods for 30 days ,to hot, to wet, two hospital stays . 
First one for Diverticulitis, 3 days. I would not wish this on my worst enemy.
The second stay was for 5 days. I'll leave it that. finally had a little cool spell.
Nothing real fresh to speak of , a lot of shrooms to far gone, until i found this
little hen, starting to dry out a bit but took it home anyways.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Glad to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

It has been nice waking up to low to mid 50's. I'm done with summer... Ready to get out, get some hens and honeys and make some pierogi.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Did my first walk a couple days ago. A good rain and it should kick-starts things. Hoping for mild temps to keep the bugs down.

I ain't askin' for much....mm-hmm ♪♪


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

I have been looking for this mushroom for three years now and only have found one old specimen that hasn't returned. Can you guys that find them regularly tell me if it's a certain type of Oak tree they are found around? Is it usually well shaded areas? Is the ground void of other vegetation or can they be hidden by grasses/ferns? Thanks for help you can provide.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

LTH said:


> I have been looking for this mushroom for three years now and only have found one old specimen that hasn't returned. Can you guys that find them regularly tell me if it's a certain type of Oak tree they are found around? Is it usually well shaded areas? Is the ground void of other vegetation or can they be hidden by grasses/ferns? Thanks for help you can provide.


I idendity the trees as black oak that I find em on, almost exclusively. Hard to tell what the couple rotted stumps were I have found some on.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Found quite a few today, i did not cut most of them due to a smallish size, Found one tree that had 13 hens growing
around its base. I made a 33 second video cant figure out how to post it. My first attempt on the video ended up only
being only 4 seconds, tripped on a branch as i was walking around the tree and my finger came of the button. I ended up
cutting about 5 of them checked my phone camera and saw what happened.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Let the fall season begin!!


----------



## jmgi2020 (Sep 5, 2020)

I've been getting lots of fresh chickens last few days, but have not seen any hens yet or honeys. The order I normally see them coming out are chickens, then honey's and lastly hens, but they all overlap each other to some extent.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

I’m going back in the morning with a ladder


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

My first one ever. What is it and how do I cook it?


----------



## PicaTommy (Feb 18, 2011)

rippin lip said:


> My first one ever. What is it and how do I cook it?
> View attachment 787355


They look like oysters. Battered and deep fried. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

I am no


PicaTommy said:


> They look like oysters. Battered and deep fried.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


yep, oysters


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you for the id and cooking tips


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Just fried in butter is good @rippin lip


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Found quite a few today, i did not cut most of them due to a smallish size, Found one tree that had 13 hens growing
> around its base. I made a 33 second video cant figure out how to post it. My first attempt on the video ended up only
> being only 4 seconds, tripped on a branch as i was walking around the tree and my finger came of the button. I ended up
> cutting about 5 of them checked my phone camera and saw what happened.
> View attachment 787125


Be careful how you post, other posts said your Camera could have location posted on it, making it easy for others to see where their located. Just sayin


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I picked lots of honeys the week surrounding Labor Day in Ogemaw County. Been checking my chick and hen areas in Oakland county and no luck so for other than some old chickens. Usually do very good with both. My hen spots tend to run a bit late, so still holding out hope.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I thought i was all finished Hen hunting. Stuffed my freezer full with them. i wanted to check on special one that i laid eyes on 10-5 picture #1. Today, 6





















days later, the cleanest one for sure pic.#2 and the heaviest one at 8 3/4 # pic. # 3.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

My cousin was up at the Ogemaw county property over the weekend. Having a big second flush of honeys there, first flush labor day weekend. He picked a bunch and asked if I wanted any. Told him no, I can't even walk in the woods around me without seeing them everywhere.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Saw some today. Should i pick em or are they too old?


----------

